# windows 10 freezing



## movinginslomo (Dec 21, 2015)

some sysinfo:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 16272 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -1988 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 1903292 MB, Free - 1703680 MB; F: Total - 953866 MB, Free - 845101 MB; G: Total - 190772 MB, Free - 48162 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 1495
Antivirus: Panda Free Antivirus, Updated and Enabled

HP elite 8200 small form factor, refurbished by joy systems (yes I know..) came stock with windows 7. Had BSOD issues but I upgraded to windows 10 anyways, since it was free. BSOD errors eventually discontinued but ever since it intermittently freezes once every 1 or two days. This could be an impossible to sort out issue, but here goes.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Did your system come with an HP Hardware Test Utility..? If it did, then as a start, run it and see if the hardware tests OK.

T.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

When you bought that refurbished *HP Compaq 8200 Elite Small Form Factor PC* from "Joy Systems" with Windows 7 Professional 64-bit installed in it, did the company provide a system restore disc kit with it?

Besides the factor your computer isn't designed for Windows 10, you've been having issues with it in both Windows 7 and Windows 10.
My advice to you is to reinstall Windows 7 and get a clean start with it.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## movinginslomo (Dec 21, 2015)

I do not believe it did offer any kind of restore, it came pre installed. It came with a cheap imicro mouse and keyboard and I believe that was it, and I believe one sheet of instructions detailing how to send it back within one year, which may still be valid hmm


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Some refurbishers provide an actual system restore disc kit, and others create a built-in system restore partition.

If yours doesn't have a built-in system restore partition, or if that partition was removed or destroyed by the install of Windows 10, you'll need to create or purchase a reinstall disc.

This tool will allow you to download an ISO file for Windows 7 Pro 64-bit or Windows 10 Pro 64-bit so you can create a bootable disc and reinstall it in your HP and get a fresh start.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## movinginslomo (Dec 21, 2015)

How do I know which version of windows 10 to download and where do I find registration keys as this was an upgrade? the sticker says it's windows 7 for refurb


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Just follow the directions of the tool and select Windows 10 Pro 64-bit from the list.

Since Windows 10 was already installed in that computer, Microsoft will recognize that and will automatically activate it. 
Personally, I would reinstall and stick with Windows 7 Professional 64-bit in it.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## movinginslomo (Dec 21, 2015)

Will I need to re-install my mountains of programs afterwards?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yes, unfortunately. 

I keep all my desired programs up-to-date and burned in a DVD and copied in a USB thumb drive.
If and when I need to do a clean install in any of my 5 computers, it saves a lot of time. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## movinginslomo (Dec 21, 2015)

will I lose files re-installing?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yes. You need to back up all your important personal data BEFORE you reinstall the Windows operating system.
This should have already been done if your personal data is important to you.
What if the hard drive had died or the Windows operating system had crashed and made your computer unusable?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## movinginslomo (Dec 21, 2015)

Point taken!


----------



## movinginslomo (Dec 21, 2015)

And another question, are you able to re-install windows 7 back on top of windows 10?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

A clean install of Windows 7 will wipe out and remove Windows 10.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

